# Subscription Not Going Through



## ChristianLindke (Jun 5, 2011)

I have tried twice this week to purchase the 4-Month Silver subscription and it has failed to go through with Paypal.  My transactions with other activities seem to be working fine.  Is there an issue?

Christian Lindke


----------



## Morrus (Jun 5, 2011)

What happens when you attempt it?  Is there an error message of any kind?


----------



## ChristianLindke (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll try again today, but it redirects me to a page saying that the transaction wasn't completed.  I tried a transaction with another vendor, just to be sure it wasn't an error on my end, and that went through.  I was trying the 4 month option.  I might try the 1 month option just to see if that works.

Christian


----------



## ChristianLindke (Jun 5, 2011)

Here is the error message:

*Sorry — your last action could not be completed*


                                                                                   If you were making a purchase or sending money,  we recommend that you check both your PayPal account and your email for a  transaction confirmation after 30 minutes.
                      If you came to this page from another website,  please return to that site (don't use your browser's Back button) and  restart your activity.
                      If you came from PayPal's website, click the  PayPal logo in the upper-left corner to return to our home page and  restart your activity. You might have to log in again.


----------

